

Which do we kill more humanely, our pets or condemned prisoners? - pmcpinto
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/04/28/executioners-vs-veterinarians

======
kleer001
Who deserves our respect more: naive, wordless, naked, trusting, loyal pets or
convicted humans ?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Depends entirely upon your religion. Not going to reach a consensus here.

